# When is the Rod building show?



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

You know, the big one in NC. I need to ask off WAY ahead of time and I really want to go.:fishing:


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

Feb. 25 & 26


----------



## redhorse9902 (Jan 5, 2008)

Where? I heard it would be in charlotte this time.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Hi point nc


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

http://www.icrbe.com/ - I dont know why it wouldnt pull up the website yesterday. Thanks for the info guys!!! See you there


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

We should print up some P&S Name tags w/ our forum names so we can recognize/meet everyone from the site.
I'm going to try to make it down as well.
Tom


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

Seems like a good event for a casting clinc


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

tjbjornsen said:


> We should print up some P&S Name tags w/ our forum names so we can recognize/meet everyone from the site.
> I'm going to try to make it down as well.
> Tom


Just listen for the mayhem, that would be me...


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Just look for the meathead asking lots of dumb questions. that will be me


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

No such thing as a DUMB Question! Dumb questions are the ones you never ask!


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Maybe I'll just wear the pointy hat and see who wanders up!
;-)


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Billy V wears the Pointy Hat


----------



## Flatliner1 (Jun 24, 2008)

I will have a booth there again this year. Please stop by and introduce yourself!


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

tjbjornsen said:


> Maybe I'll just wear the pointy hat and see who wanders up!
> ;-)


you talking bout the PS pointy hat right??? them is resrved for the most troubled of trouble makers.......Glad I ani't mixed up with that bunch..


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Well gents looks like I have been religated to Sunday by work, but I will be there


----------

